# دليل الصناعات المصرية



## عثمان الراوي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

http://www.4shared.com/get/64648495/231625c9/___online.html


----------



## sardar99 (23 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير.... انا كنت محتاج لحاجة زي كدة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kema (23 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير.... انا كنت محتاج لحاجة زي كدة*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا أخي عثمان وبارك الله فيك ووفقك ..............


----------



## lotfy naheef (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك و لكن انا عاوز دليل المطاحن و الصناعات الغذائيه
اخوك م / لطفى


----------



## dabo1980 (30 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى عثمان مع تمنياتى لكل بالتوفيق


----------



## حيدر الملاح (30 يونيو 2009)

عاشت الايادي وعاشت الايادي اللي تصنع هذه المنتوجات


----------



## وسام القصراوي (30 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (7 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير.... انا كنت محتاج لحاجة زي كدة*​


----------



## MohamedEzz83 (7 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير*

Thank you:34:


----------



## wael-wow (1 مايو 2010)

لو سمحت انا سطبت البرنامج وطلب منى باسوورد


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (8 أبريل 2011)

شكرا كثيرا


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

عشت موفور الصحة وخالى البال


----------



## ahmedt2222 (11 يناير 2015)

ملفات رائعة


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

هل من الممكن تحديثه


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (22 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله لكم


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (23 أبريل 2015)

many thanks


----------



## Abu zainab (22 أكتوبر 2018)

بوركتم جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا ورزقنا وإياكم الجنة خالدين أجمعين آمين


----------



## حاتم نشأت (11 يونيو 2019)

مشكور جدا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 سبتمبر 2019)

عاشت الايادي وعاشت الايادي اللي تصنع هذه المنتوجات​
​


----------

